# Hee Haw Holiday Exchange info...



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 22, 2008)

All the information for our 3rd annual HEE HAW exchange has been posted and pinned. Please read. Corinne


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 27, 2008)

bump-itty-bump bump bump.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 26, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Adding another bumpity-bump




Deadline is fast-approaching!! [/SIZE]

Do we only have five participants?



C'mon -- join in the fun!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, get your info into me this week, if you want to join in our christmas exchange. I will be sending out the exchange names in another week..COME ON...join in the fun! Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 27, 2008)




----------

